# [Aporte] Amplificador 50+50W Fuente simple.



## tupolev (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro, subo este montaje de amplificador de mediana potencia y en formato stereo, el cual he actualizado, ya que es un proyecto mio del pasado, con muy buenas prestaciones y seguro que alguno le gustaría de armar.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 3, 2015)

¡¡¡¡¡ Grande tupolev !!!!!!. Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus (Sep 3, 2015)

¡¡¡ VALKIT 44!!!
  Recomendaban en su “esquemario” fuente sin estabilizar. 
  Se codeaba en aquellos tiempos con el “CARKIT 38” este se recomendaba una fuente estabilizada, incluida en su “esquemario”.
  Este último, fue el primer amplificador que hice en mi época de estudiante.


----------



## Wheelf (Sep 5, 2015)

buenas noches, hace tiempo que ando buscando un ampli vintage y me ha atraído este diseño. es muy parecido al del Leak Delta70

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...-70-attempt-diy-overhaul-buy-another-amp.html

Para quien este interesado adjunto otro Link donde se alaban las prestaciones de aquellos amplis vintage.

http://select45rpm.com/pages/hifi/hifi-golden-years.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2015)

Aqui el Fapesa resucitado :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1048298/ _ 
Y aqui está la fuente regulada original que Dr.Zoidberg _subió amablemente _

ampli_fapesa_40w_1_890.zip


----------

